# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say, "Engagement Ring" in Russian?

## FillySat

I'm going to be going overseas soon and plan on proposing to my girlfriend. I want to hide the ring in my carry on inside an envelope with a note on the front that says: 
"This is an engagement ring, don't ruin the surprise!" 
I will be going through security that speaks Russian so how would I say this? If that phrase is too complex, how do I say "engagement ring"? 
Thanks so much!

----------


## wanja

Обручальное кольцо.

----------


## Basil77

Я тут сомневаюсь. Обручальное кольцо - wedding ring. Engagement - это только помолвка, а ещё не wedding. Так что я бы сказал: "Это кольцо для моей девушки, я собираюсь сделать ей предложение." I agree this is rather complex and long explanation, but unfortunately we haven't the exact term in Russian for an engagement ring.

----------


## BappaBa

> Я тут сомневаюсь. Обручальное кольцо - wedding ring. Engagement - это только помолвка, а ещё не wedding.

 Ты думаешь у них для помолвки одно кольцо, а для свадьбы другое?

----------


## Basil77

Хз. Не знаю, как у них. Просто кольцо, которое дарят, когда делают предложение, обычно со всякими камушками и прочими побрякушками, а обручальное - простой золотой обруч. Я во всём этом не очень разбираюсь, терпеть не могу все эти брачные танцы с побрякушками и цветами, когда сам ухаживал за своей будущей женой, проделывал всё это скрипя зубами, но с кольцами вроде всё было так.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Я тут сомневаюсь. Обручальное кольцо - wedding ring. Engagement - это только помолвка, а ещё не wedding.   Ты думаешь у них для помолвки одно кольцо, а для свадьбы другое?

 Yes, wedding ring and engagement ring are two different rings.
We don't have a short set name for engagemnet ring, because this tradition is just beginning to get restored. You coukd say "кольцо для помолвки", but it's too long and doesn't sound good. 
I think that *Basil77*'s variant (in blue) is perfect. It says "This is a ring for my girlfriend, I'm going to propose to her", which sounds very natural in Russian. You might add "Пожалуйста, не испортьте сюрприз" (Please don't ruin the surprise) or "Пожалуйста, не выдавайте меня" (Please do not give me away).

----------


## Basil77

> Пожалуйста, не испортьте сюрприз

 Sounds bad for me. I would say: "Пожалуйста, не надо портить сюрпириз".

----------


## Ramil

I advise to enclose some $20-$50 in the envelope just to be on the safe side.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Я тут сомневаюсь. Обручальное кольцо - wedding ring. Engagement - это только помолвка, а ещё не wedding.   Ты думаешь у них для помолвки одно кольцо, а для свадьбы другое?

 Так и есть. После свадьбы носятся оба кольца на одном пальце.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Так и есть. После свадьбы носятся оба кольца на одном пальце.

 Хотя я лично считаю это извращением.  ::   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Хотя я лично считаю это извращением.

 Мне тоже было странновато. Кольца, к тому же, носятся на другой руке. Привык, однако.

----------


## Ramil

Самое смешное, что "они там" носят обручальное кольцо на левой руке, а "мы здесь" - на правой. Интересно, почему?

----------


## Basil77

> Самое смешное, что "они там" носят обручальное кольцо на левой руке, а "мы здесь" - на правой. Интересно, почему?

 Наверное, чтобы не так сильно в глаза бросалось.  ::  
Анекдот: _Муж собирается на курорт (без жены). Жена собирает его в дорогу:
- А почему обручальное кольцо снял?!
- Ты что, дорогая, издеваешься? Какое кольцо в такую жару?!_

----------


## BappaBa

> Самое смешное, что "они там" носят обручальное кольцо на левой руке, а "мы здесь" - на правой. Интересно, почему?

 Возможно потому, что мы крестимся справа налево, а они слева направо.

----------


## Оля

> Возможно потому, что мы крестимся справа налево, а они слева направо.

 Протестанты крестятся так же, как и православные. Это только католики слева направо.

----------


## Ramil

А какая связь между крестным знамением и обручальным кольцом? Они же не левой рукой крестятся.  
Оля, разве протестанты крестятся справа-налево?

----------


## Оля

> Оля, разве протестанты крестятся справа-налево?

 Знаешь, во всех этих протестантских течениях очень трудно разобраться. Сейчас поискала в интернете - оказывается, они вообще не признают крестное знамение. Хотя я много раз видела в разных иностранных фильмах, как люди там крестятся справа налево, как и православные, даже всегда особо обращала на это внимание. Я всегда знала, что слева направо крестятся только католики. Надо чтобы кто-нибудь из иностранцев рассказал нам тут, как они у себя там крестятся...

----------


## AngelaDG

Hi... I've  noticed that lately it's become popular in Russia to have 2 rings - engagement and wedding. They even created a new word - "помолвочное кольцо". Many people don't like this word, if you don't either "обручальное кольцо" would be OK.

----------


## Talker

> how do I say "engagement ring"? 
> !

 Кольцо для помолвки или кольцо на помолвку

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by FillySat  
> how do I say "engagement ring"? 
> !   Кольцо для помолвки или кольцо на помолвку

 
Вообще, обручение - это именно обряд помолвки, а не свадьбы. Кольцо дарится на обручение, поэтому называется обручальным, просто, наколько я знаю, на обручение кольцо надевалось на одну (левую) руку, а на свадьбу - на другую (правую).

----------


## peterjames

Here I can translate your English language sentence to Russian Language Sentence.  
"This is an engagement ring, don't ruin the surprise!"   -   "Это обручальное кольцо, не губи сюрприз!

----------


## chaika

Why don't you just stick it in your wallet? I would not like to let it out of my possession.

----------


## M@xxONE

В России, насколько я знаю, нет понятия - "кольцо для помолвки", только "обручальное кольцо"

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Протестанты крестятся так же, как и православные. Это только католики слева направо.

 Протестанты, в общем, никогда не крестятся -- за исключением англиканов и лютеранов, и они делают жест так же, как католики: слева направо. 
(I mean to say: "Protestants, generally speaking, don't make the Sign of the Cross at all -- with the exception of Anglicans and Lutherans, who do it the same way as Catholics, from left to right.") 
Edit: Actually, although I know that Anglican and Lutheran priests/ministers will make the Sign of the Cross over the whole congregation, or on the forehead of a person being baptized, I'm not 100% sure that the Anglican and Lutheran "laity" (миряне?) have the custom of making the Sign of the Cross _on themselves._  
Т.е., у англиканов и лютеранов, попы крестят людей, НО (насколько я знаю)  людей не крестятся. А у католиков, и попы крестят людей, и все люди привычно крестятся. 
I was raised Catholic, so I could be wrong about whether Anglicans and Lutherans "cross themselves." But I promise you that the vast majority of Protestants -- and especially the American "Evangelicals" -- do not make this gesture at all.

----------

